# If you want a laugh.



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

These people are serious...Made my day.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

These folks will be among the first to go. They will hurt and maim themselves.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

For sure. It is an excellent reason to stay at least 200 miles from LA.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Thank you for that @Ragnarök I needed a good chuckle.

You have to admit though, those people found a market (albeit a market full of idiots) and are seizing on it. Another win for capitalism!


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Sasquatch said:


> Thank you for that @Ragnarök I needed a good chuckle.
> 
> You have to admit though, those people found a market (albeit a market full of idiots) and are seizing on it. Another win for capitalism!


AND... the perfect time for me to plug my new "Executive BOV".
Fully loaded: $25K


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Glad to share a laugh!


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

StratMaster said:


> AND... the perfect time for me to plug my new "Executive BOV".
> Fully loaded: $25K
> 
> View attachment 76369


Are those diamond encrusted wheels!?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Ragnarök said:


> Are those diamond encrusted wheels!?


They're encrusted with something but I don't think that's diamonds.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

StratMaster said:


> AND... the perfect time for me to plug my new "Executive BOV".
> Fully loaded: $25K
> 
> View attachment 76369


The "Executive BOV" would have an illegal alien pushing it for you while you sit.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Looks like all ends of the spectrum are covered.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

The scariest part is there plenty of clueless lefties out there who will buy the 10k bag and think they've got it all covered.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

A Protect Ya Neck bag! :vs_lol:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Fools and their money are quickly separated.


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

Thurston Howell III and Lovey would have approved.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Boss Dog said:


> The scariest part is there plenty of clueless lefties out there who will buy the 10k bag and think they've got it all covered.


Turning a good idea into an accessory.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> A Protect Ya Neck bag! :vs_lol:


2 chains was so high and it still didn't make sense to him. That alone should make those two rethink their marketing...


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

@Ragnarök I found it hard to take these people serious. It almost looked like a spoof on preppers. Anyway the whole thing was ridiculous. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Okay, the black was funny.. 
But, I am a little behind the times on that little Sat phone thing they said pared to your cell phone. Real, or fake?


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Joe said:


> @Ragnarök I found it hard to take these people serious. It almost looked like a spoof on preppers. Anyway the whole thing was ridiculous. Thanks for sharing


I'm pretty sure the network that organized this interview was making fun of the two presenting their $10,000 survival bag.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Steve40th said:


> Okay, the black was funny..
> But, I am a little behind the times on that little Sat phone thing they said pared to your cell phone. Real, or fake?


I do not have expertise in electrical engineering. That said my understanding is a satellite phone would work if it were still being operated and supported from earth. In the event of a severe EMP the satellites would not be operational without support from below. A satellite phone is a good investment if in the budget. However, I'd do extensive research on them beforehand. See if it is worthwhile.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Steve40th said:


> Okay, the black was funny..
> But, I am a little behind the times on *that little Sat phone thing they said pared to your cell phone. Real, or fake*?


I looked at it and it's real. I didn't look closely at it though due to the cost. It's out of my price range for a decent one at this point.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Ragnarök said:


> I do not have expertise in electrical engineering. That said my understanding is a satellite phone would work if it were still being operated and supported from earth. In the event of a severe EMP the satellites would not be operational without support from below. A satellite phone is a good investment if in the budget. However, I'd do extensive research on them beforehand. See if it is worthwhile.


I was thinking of family, in an emergency. Sometimes you cant get to the safe place, and comms would be great.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

capitalism works....supply, demand, ignorance.....what more do you need?


----------

